# New hard drive - now TiVo won't record suggestions



## Buster (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi everyone - I replaced the hard drive on my Series 2 a couple of weeks ago. Everything works fine, except that TiVo refuses to record suggestions. I've tried rebooting and turning the on and off the suggestions feature. I've given lots of shows 3 thumbs up, but still nothing. 

Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

If I remember correctly when I replaced a drive, it takes a while so be patient.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Buster said:


> Hi everyone - I replaced the hard drive on my Series 2 a couple of weeks ago. Everything works fine, except that TiVo refuses to record suggestions. I've tried rebooting and turning the on and off the suggestions feature. I've given lots of shows 3 thumbs up, but still nothing.
> 
> Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


What model S2?

What size original drive?

What size replacement drive?

How did you copy over the software and expand?


----------



## Buster (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, apparently posting here is all it takes to snap a TiVo back into line! Got home last night and had a few suggestions recorded. Hopefully I'm now fully back in action.

Thanks!


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha... you're welcome... we took care of the problem while you were out of the house... you owe us a cold and frosty...


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Stuxnet said:


> Ha... you're welcome... we took care of the problem while you were out of the house... you owe us a cold and frosty...


I got one that is continually rebooting... Need my address??? Beer is in the fridge.


----------

